# NISMO oil caps in box



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

Looking for these original Oil caps new in good condition Boxes.

Thanks
















Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

bboy11021988 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for these original Oil caps new in good condition Boxes.
> 
> ...


Hi. I have the brand new Nismo old logo engine oil cap in the box.


----------

